# Best Broker for Canadian forex trader



## Paul75 (Dec 22, 2011)

There are number of forex brokers means OANDA, etoro, AVAFX, fxcm etc. most of the brokers are best for US and UK traders. So, I am interested to know which one will be best for Canadian trader.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd recommend Interactive Brokers


----------



## Paul75 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks dotnet_nerd for your reply. Some other broker please?


----------



## Paul75 (Dec 22, 2011)

Finally, I took decision about AVAFX. I am going to use demo account here to earn practical trading knowledge.


----------



## rourkem (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi Paul, sorry to bump this up but i was hoping that you could provide some short review regarding Avafx if you still are with them?


----------



## geoffh (Nov 15, 2014)

+1 for Interactive Brokers. Forex brokers are notoriously unstable and unscrupulous. I'd trust a large, publicly traded firm like IB over some of the smaller shops. Oanda is also legit and located right across the road from my condo. I've met a lot of people there and toured their office. It's a fast growing firm and was the very first venue that I used to trade forex. I'll say that the platform has come a long way in the last 10 years. Good luck.


----------



## Trader05 (Aug 10, 2015)

*Forex trading in Canada*



Paul75 said:


> There are number of forex brokers means OANDA, etoro, AVAFX, fxcm etc. most of the brokers are best for US and UK traders. So, I am interested to know which one will be best for Canadian trader.


I would be leery of trusting a lot of brokers and financial institutions. Part of the reason why it is so difficult to make money in forex markets is because the markets are controlled and manipulated by large financial institutions. There is a class action in the United States about several practices that banks engage in which have the effect of fleecing retail and smaller forex investors. For example, several banks have admitted to front running aggregated client orders, running up a forex instrument at the end of the day in coordination with other traders and a host of other illegal practices. I would be interested to hear any stories about this from Canadian traders.


----------

